# Colchester Chipmaster variator removal,what RPM motor to use with a VFD?



## bigtrev8xl (Jan 11, 2013)

1967 Metric model.
Going to remove the variator,not sure what RPM motor to use to maintain the widest speed range,I'm not so bothered about the the high RPM.
The old motor was a 1740 RPM,I'm uncertain if the variator would have geared up the RPM to the headstock.
Anyone who's done it what RPM motor didyou use?
Cheers Big Trev


----------



## samthedog (Jan 11, 2013)

G'day Trev,

I am assuming that you are using a VFD? Stick with the original motor. You can run them over their rated rpm to reach the speeds you want. If you need it running higher rpms, change the pulley wheel diameter.

Paul.


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Jan 12, 2013)

I will be using a VFD when I fit a new motor,both the old motor and the variator are knackered.The variator began to slip,and the motor had smoke coming out of it,I had been using a 2.2kw static phase converter.

I'm unsure what RPM motor to use,either 1400 RPM or 3000 RPM,to be controlled with a VFD.

Cheers Big Trev










samthedog said:


> G'day Trev,
> 
> I am assuming that you are using a VFD? Stick with the original motor. You can run them over their rated rpm to reach the speeds you want. If you need it running higher rpms, change the pulley wheel diameter.
> 
> Paul.


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Jan 13, 2013)

rcflier said:


> PS: If the variator isn't making noises but just slipping - could it be, that it just needs adjusting?



Hi Erik.I didn't realise there was any adjustment possible,have you adjusted one before?
Cheers Big Trev


----------



## samthedog (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know about adjusting them, but I do know with the wrong oil they slip and are badly behaved. The Shell oils change their names so often it's hard to keep up. Many people don't bother and use some generic oil and wreck their variators. 

Paul.


----------

